# Some people have no concept of price!



## xalow

From a craigslist ad:

"I have a 10 Gallon fish tank that I started 3 days ago. It is already established with the biology and is loaded with fish. 2 Oscars, 7 Cichlids that are small and 3 red clawed crabs. The tank is all set to go and ready to run just plug it in. Everything comes with it, it is very clean and working. I am only selling it because I have the fever for another tank. I would like to get $100 or BRO for it. I have $70 just in fish for this tank and like i said I just got it 3 days ago. First come first serve on this."

For 150 dollars around this area you can get a complete bran new 55 gallon setup with everything included but fish and a stand yet somehow people regularly try to sell tanks that are even smaller than that for several times the price.

Does anyone else see similar things going on and imagine they could make a 200% profit by just buying things and selling them on craigslist?

Also that stocking list has to break some kind fo record.


----------



## Joels fish

I see this all the time around here. Someone has a reef tank and wants $1500-3000 for it . Worst part is it's a 4' tank! Also common are $800 75g , $500 55g , $300 29-55g, and so on . It's pretty rediculous sometimes. I've called a few of them out of curiosity to see if they would take a fair price for one. NO! Mostly these are being sold by people in the more affluent areas here who think since it was expensive when they bought it, it's expensive when they sell it. Give those people a month or two of looking at it and they sometimes will come down or be willing to sell some of the equipment but for the asking price ,I'd rather buy new than their high dollar second hands. Seriously .


----------



## smellsfishy1

These people will not get the money they advertise.
Trust me, noone will pay that kind of money.
The people that are naive or just stupid enough to pay that kind of money are more likely to go to a box store where prices are up to planet earth's standards.

These maniacs must be on fantasy island.
Craigslist ads can be a joke.


----------



## josmoloco

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bar/1147924775.html
http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/hsh/1144820554.html

The best in my opinion
http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/for/1144689262.html
"OVER 500.00 VALUE HERE"


----------



## Norse76

Wow if people really buy that ****, then im going to sell my 55 on Craigslist so I can buy a 125 lol :lol:


----------



## KaiserSousay

> There are a few small scratches on the glass and 1 approx 1/2" chip in the front edge. I do not have any pics currently. If interested let me know, I live in Sebastian. $250.00


$250 for a beat up 120 :lol: get real :lol:


----------



## slickvic277

Its the exact same thing were I live, people expecting to get what the paid for there tanks and equipment.
When you do come across a decent deal the tank is in such bad condition you rather just buy new.
The $800 75 gallon's are my favorite.


----------



## Joels fish

Yeah and I just sold a 55 a couple of months ago for $100 with stand and all the amenities. Made a military couple (and new hobbiests) very happy. I thought it was a pretty fair price for a used tank.


----------



## RyanR

I guess Craigslist is better in some areas... but it's bad in OH as well.

This is one reason to join a local fish club and prowl the classifieds. :thumb:

-Ryan


----------



## LowCel

Joels fish said:


> I see this all the time around here. Someone has a reef tank and wants $1500-3000 for it . Worst part is it's a 4' tank! Also common are $800 75g , $500 55g , $300 29-55g, and so on . It's pretty rediculous sometimes. I've called a few of them out of curiosity to see if they would take a fair price for one. NO! Mostly these are being sold by people in the more affluent areas here who think since it was expensive when they bought it, it's expensive when they sell it. Give those people a month or two of looking at it and they sometimes will come down or be willing to sell some of the equipment but for the asking price ,I'd rather buy new than their high dollar second hands. Seriously .


Depending on what is in the reef tank and what comes with it $1500 - $3000 is cheap. I sold my 90 gallon sps reef system for $4,500 and I still lost several thousand dollars on it.


----------



## Joels fish

No used tank is worth $3000. Especially if it comes with a bunch of stuff I'll never use. If they really want a big part of their investment back , they should sell the expensive components seperate to others who would need/want them .



> This is one reason to join a local fish club and prowl the classifieds.


 :thumb:


----------



## jfly

ummm anyone care to mention the craziness of the stock


----------



## Joels fish

I've gotten so used to seeing that sort of thing in craigs list adds that it doesn't phase me anymore  .


----------



## Norse76

> Depending on what is in the reef tank and what comes with it $1500 - $3000 is cheap. I sold my 90 gallon sps reef system for $4,500 and I still lost several thousand dollars on it.












Now I see why I stuck to freshwater!!


----------



## JWerner2

CL really is getting on my nerves.

I recently drove 45 minutes to pick up a 20l with all accessories need for start up for 25$.

I get there and its a 10 gallon Wal-Mart kit with a 5-15 gallon filter, no heater, a pail full of that black and neon gravel, a dragon decoration and a sponge bob decoration.

Worth the price yes but very, very misleading!

I was pissed but needed a tank to set up in advance in our new home before we start moving and since I drove so far and got lost to begin with I almost had to take it.

Another person previously told me she would sell me a 20 l and when I got to pick it up the Bitch didnt answer the door but she was home and when I e-mailed her she said she sold it to someone, she could have swore it was me!

Another guy that didnt know what the **** size his tank was just that it was 48" long had me show up just to see the thing leaking.


----------



## RyanR

Yep. We drove to check out a 65g. We basically found all of the accessories to be junk, and the guy put the wrong price (too low, of course) on CL. Guy was kinduva #####, too. Sigh....

I wound up getting a brand new 75g tank for the same price he wanted. Fellow fish club people won't sell you junk... plus you're guaranteed some good conversation. 

-Ryan


----------



## Hoosier Tank

jfly said:


> ummm anyone care to mention the craziness of the stock


NO DOUBT!!!
Plus the amazing fact that he got it cycled in 3 DAYS!
When I look at a used tank, I counter offer for a buck a gallon.... regaurdless of the size. :lol:


----------



## nauTik

JWerner2 said:


> CL really is getting on my nerves.
> 
> I recently drove 45 minutes to pick up a 20l with all accessories need for start up for 25$.
> 
> I get there and its a 10 gallon Wal-Mart kit with a 5-15 gallon filter, no heater, a pail full of that black and neon gravel, a dragon decoration and a sponge bob decoration.
> 
> Worth the price yes but very, very misleading!
> 
> I was pissed but needed a tank to set up in advance in our new home before we start moving and since I drove so far and got lost to begin with I almost had to take it.
> 
> Another person previously told me she would sell me a 20 l and when I got to pick it up the [email protected]#$ didnt answer the door but she was home and when I e-mailed her she said she sold it to someone, she could have swore it was me!
> 
> Another guy that didnt know what the #%$& size his tank was just that it was 48" long had me show up just to see the thing leaking.


I've realized with craigslist, you seriously have to question EVERYTHING. It's funny, I was checking out C-list a few days ago just to see if there were any good deals on 100+ gallon tanks. Every single person I emailed or called I would make sure to ask for the dimensions of the tank, and it would turn out to be either 50 gallons less than advertised... or they just plain claimed to not know how to get the dimensions. I guess not everyone knows how to use measuring tape these days? :\

Before I bought my current 55g, I had found another one on C-List that I actually drove out to buy. The guy had advertised 2 HOB filters, a UV Filter, a heater, and some other accessories. When I got there it turned out to be a 36inch long tank, not a 55g, and none of the accessories even worked when plugged in. It was actually really funny to see his reaction when I asked him if I could make sure the items he was selling me actually worked before I paid $100 for them. It was a long drive, but he wouldn't go lower, even after being embarrassed by none of the items working (he claimed they could be fixed for less than it would cost to buy new ones). The air pump actually was half melted and the suction cups were all fried looking, almost like he had electrical problems or something. Just rediculous to try to get people to pay for that junk, I'm glad I drove home empty handed that day, even though it probably cost me $20 in gas.

I just find it funny that if someone is advertising that they are selling a filter, it doesn't mean it actually works. :\


----------



## JWerner2

Yup, in my case I did need to return with something, anything at best. I had my wife with me and some of you know how that can go.

*" We drove out here for nothing!?"*

Not cool  . especially when shes mad cause we got lost to begin with! :lol:

I would have been on the couch for days and it probably wouldn't have turned out that well at the guys house we were picking up the tank from opcorn:

On another note I found someone selling a bunch of box's today for 100$!

http://allentown.craigslist.org/for/1154557007.html

Making some money back off of some things is never a bad idea. But why off of a box? I just go to stores and ask for them. Who doesn't?


----------



## morningsky

On the flip side I wanted to buy a 55 to 75 gallon. 
The tank was listed as a 75 gallon with extras. 5 working filters, (3 hob and 2 canister) 3 lights, a working python with extra tubing, an air pump, a 300 watt heater for $200.00.

I called the guy agreed to buy. My husband looked at the pics and said that is not a 75 it is a 125. I was like **surely the seller could tell the difference**.

Long story short the tank was a 6 foot 125 Oceanic. He actually delivered the tank because he was remodeling and wanted it out of his space. I told him the tank was bigger he said it was cool he just needed space. I gave him and extra $10.00 for gas because he was so nice. He had bought it a few years ago for 200.00 and never set it up.

I was not sure if I was elated or guilty.


----------



## KaiserSousay

> I was not sure if I was elated or guilty.


Color me Envious


----------



## JWerner2

[sarcasm] Well, I have a way better deal then that in arms reach right now!

[/sarcasm]

http://allentown.craigslist.org/pet/1156765296.html opcorn:

EDIT: That one sounded so good I didnt even get to see the rest of today's list before I planed on sharing the news. Then I found this even better deal yet!

http://allentown.craigslist.org/for/1156886550.html


----------



## morningsky

Sometimes you win with craigslist, sometimes not so much.

Our first craigslist was a 150 gallon tall on a crappy stand made out of particle board.
It had filters (2 hob) and lights but we paid 300.00 and ended up putting 300.00 (new stand and filtration)dollars into the aquarium and it leaked. :x :x


----------



## josmoloco

Peaple want to get more than they payed for it

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/for/1154868344.html


----------



## JWerner2

Who buys 20 l's for 60$?


----------



## jfly

<<<agreed with hoosier 1 buck per gallon.. i got a 150 with 30 gallon sump, stand return pumps filters and all for 150


----------



## frank1rizzo

Just paid 300 for a 150 gallon tank yesterday.

Acrylic with rounded corners, no scratches, stand, and canopy with 4 light strips.

Not everyone on CL is trying to rip you off.


----------



## jfly

:lol: you can get great massages on craigslist :lol:


----------



## Joels fish

jfly said:


> :lol: you can get great massages on craigslist :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Yeah at least for the next few days here in SC :lol: . The State Attourney General has given craigslist 10 days to pull those adds or face procecution. No more happy endings for massage "therapists". :lol:


----------



## jfly

guilty as charged


----------



## Joels fish

:lol: :lol:


----------



## josmoloco

http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/pet/1156501783.html
http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/pet/1159907015.html


----------



## josmoloco

double post..... :roll:


----------



## ManicHispanic

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/fuo/1160083662.html

:thumb:

http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/for/1158310341.html

sucky fish =D>


----------



## Snakes to Cichs

I wonder if it was labeled a sucky fish at the lfs?????? :lol:


----------



## lopes2434

Hey at least your list contains a lot more tanks than where is live 

http://provo.craigslist.org/pet/1129213375.html

What you guys think about this?


----------



## Johnson14

these are my favorites
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/for/1140653438.html
i mean really who is going to pay the much?


----------



## josmoloco

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/pet/1165599501.html

"about 10 different chemicals"
"head lamp "
"very fat and healthy"............. :roll:


----------



## Snakes to Cichs

josmoloco said:


> http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/pet/1165599501.html
> 
> "about 10 different chemicals"
> "head lamp "
> "very fat and healthy"............. :roll:


Apparently you didn't read all the way end, josmoloco. Nikki said its "well worth it".
:lol:


----------



## josmoloco

I read that after I posted it..........


----------



## josmoloco

Oh, and now there are pictures, and she put another 42 bucks into it........... The setup is not even worth 42 bucks.......


----------



## jfly

*** always wanted a pelco :lol:


----------



## JWerner2

Now we have this ad in our local CL! :lol: 
http://allentown.craigslist.org/for/1167238152.html
All that stuff for a 3 gallon tank! :lol:

Asking for $50 in the title? But, then $70 in the ad?

:-?


----------



## jfly

[email protected]

ummm do you have fish that poo lil golden nuggets


----------



## RyanR

JWerner2 said:


> Asking for $50 in the title? But, then $70 in the ad?
> 
> :-?


Someone did that to us... I went and saw the tank expecting to pay the lower cost in the title.

Turned out it was a crummy tank, and he wanted the bigger price to boot... and wouldn't budge. We bought ourselves a nice lunch instead. :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## greencross420

i got my 55 gallon on CL for 100$. it came with 2 HOBs, air pump, some random decorations, heater, chemicals (more than i could ever need) and a bunch of fish i didnt want. She ended up giving me a seperate 20 and 10 gallon complete setups to store her fish because she didnt want them either. I just to took them to the petstore and said here. so i got a 55, a 20, and 10 for 100 dollars all filtered, heated and working.


----------



## football mom

Good deals are out there to be found, but
Craigslist, like everything else, is "Let the Buyer Beware"!


----------



## josmoloco

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/pet/1159717777.html "the best"

http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/pet/1159907015.html

This dude needs some help.... (and thats coming from me, a non purist, guilty of "cichlid salad") http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/pet/1169594205.html

He wants to add an arrowana, but dosn't want anything that will get too big....... needle fish and knife fish are very cool but are not aggresive for the most part, The jack is not an electric blue, will somebody who can type educate this person please?


----------



## JWerner2

Thats funny. I am selling my fish since Im moving and someone e-mailed me saying they would take them. He sent me all kinds of pics of his collection. Needless to say hes just a collector that dont care what he gets and how big it is.

He sent picks of a ginormous Arrowana in what looked like a standard 50. Thing looked as if it were to stop swimming in circles it would get stuck.

Guy had tons of huge!!! fish in such small tanks. Then he broke me his news. " I am low on cash right now but I would be glad to take the fish off your hands ". Ok the reason why I am asking for any money is to avoid _____ like you! Then when I told him I can only take 10$ off ( as if I would even agree in the end ) he did exactly what I wanted him to do Cop a fit and send some ____ e-mail back to me.

Looks like the deterrent worked out fine for me dude!

Im sure hes one of those jerks that goes around getting what ever large fish he can from people that cant take care of them for nothing and puts them right back in the same situation.


----------



## josmoloco

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/for/1166977443.html

Wow, what a load of ****...


----------



## xalow

*josmoloco* that is an outrageous ad!

My favorite part is "I will throw in around 20-30 pounds of expensive (check it out at PetSmart) rock (see pic) for FREE!" because a lot of people in the used market think they are doing others a favor. I remember getting some and throwing it away.

Real rocks/sand 1.) Look better 2.) Are thousands of times cheaper

I always tell people never to buy the aquarium gravel, though some people like lime and coconut colored rocks and they drink it all up even at $10/lb.


----------



## danielratti

http://saginaw.craigslist.org/bar/1133424950.html

I emailed him and asked how much he wanted for it he said 300 since he paid that for it 2 years ago i also let him know that the tank isn't a 110.


----------



## slickvic277

I have come to the conclusion that I would rather just buy brand new.You pay a good bit more but after a few of the last craigslist "deals" I looked at they were a waist of my time.Which is worth more then any savings I'll get on a used tank.
So I'll just get a couple of more bucks saved up and buy new.


----------



## danielratti

So i found out if you pick the posts with the most spelling errors you will get a good deal. Today i got a 15 gallon and a 40 tall with filters heaters and stands for 10 dollars. The people were drunk as a skunk and it was the most comical conversation ever. Also one of the filters i got was a secondnature whisper power filter 5. Everything works well also no leaks.


----------



## DJRansome

I buy fish stuff from hobbyists, but I've gotten great deals with great people on craigslist. My son furnished his college apartment (dresser, desk, dining room set) with craigslist furniture for under $150.


----------



## salukicichlids

I was thinking with the arrowana guy that someone should send him the video of the one on here eating that bird.


----------



## ictoae

craigslist isn't too bad. I got my 180g with stand, a large HOB, and a small cannister filter for $200. The immediate phone call when I saw the ad and the 1 hour drive were well worth it. I had to buy some glass to make tops and build a hood, but projects are fun.


----------



## JCKampfer

I thought I did pretty good today from a craigslist ad. I got a 135 tank in good cond. with a stand and 3 canister filters, a light strip, 6 Burundi Frontosas, 1 moori, 1 Electric Blue Hap, 2 catfish and one other rainbow something fish for $225. Not the greatest combo of fish together, but I'm keeping the fronts and selling the rest. I have a scratched up 125 that Im replacing with the 135 and then selling my 125 with the stand I bought.


----------



## danielratti

So you pretty much paid for just the fronts.


----------



## DeadFishFloating

JCKampfer said:


> I thought I did pretty good today from a craigslist ad. I got a 135 tank in good cond. with a stand and 3 canister filters, a light strip, 6 Burundi Frontosas, 1 moori, 1 Electric Blue Hap, 2 catfish and one other rainbow something fish for $225. Not the greatest combo of fish together, but I'm keeping the fronts and selling the rest. I have a scratched up 125 that Im replacing with the 135 and then selling my 125 with the stand I bought.





danielratti said:


> So you pretty much paid for just the fronts.


Well no. He paid $225 for 6 Burundi Frontosas and a 135 gallon tank. What money he makes from selling the stand he bought, 3 canister filters, a light strip, 1 moori, 1 electric blue hap, 2 catfish and one rainbow fish, will come off the $225, giving him what he actually paid for the tank and fish. What he sells his old 125 gallon tank for is extra $$$.


----------



## JCKampfer

Wow your good at making sense of the story. Spot on, except I'm keeping the filters and light strip as backup. I think I can sell off part of what I bought to pay for itself.


----------



## JWerner2

I see this one like everyday!

It is the worst typing I have seen in my life. They post it non stop. I dont know why?

The actual message changes also. Some days the same words will be misspelled different ways!

http://allentown.craigslist.org/zip/1176626249.html


----------



## josmoloco

http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/for/1177014006.html


----------



## jfly

well jeez gos..... i sure would like some uh his ed-u-MAcation :lol:


----------



## Agnag

Wow... a friend told me about this thread, I been busy and haven't really been on this forum for a while, but it is kinda of good to know that I am not the only one dealing with these jokers on that internet machine thingy that them folks calls that criagslist... I talk to these people before I come out to there home, I ask them to measure it so I know what gallon it is and so on... most of the time I will offer them half of what they are asking.. "They say, NO WAY!"... than call me back two weeks later. So then I tell them NO WAY I found something better for a better price. I made a deal with a guy for a 75g with glass lids,300 watt heater and some stupid undersized filter for a $100. When I showed up to is house he tried playing stupid and said I thought we agreed on 150$. I told him all I had was $100, take it or leave it. (thats why I always seperate my money before I show up for the deal) I had like $300 cash on me, but I stuck $100 in my one pocket "just in case", cause it wouldn't have been the first time.


----------



## Agnag

I have also gotten a lot of good deals okn CL, you just have to look and be patient.. I picked up a 125g, 5 55g, a 30brdr, a 33lng, 3 15g, 5 10g, 5 20lngs, for $350.


----------



## josmoloco

http://anchorage.craigslist.org/pet/1130196572.html


----------



## jfly

http://hickory.craigslist.org/for/1176582630.html


----------



## Number6

Let's not make this thread entirely into links to craigslist of for sale items you think is overpriced.

In short, enough with the links!


----------



## salukicichlids

I think the oceanic 30gal one is especially funny since I just got a oceanic 40 gal hex top and light strip for 60 bucks


----------



## jfly

i hope that the links here dont end.. this is by far the most fun thread that *** seen on this forum.. if it is the end i just want you all to know *** enjoyed this one  it gives us a few minutes break from the seriousness of id'ing fish, worrying about illness and parameters.. either way i enjoy this thread soooo much.. opcorn:


----------



## Number6

*jfly*
provided the link relates to the topic at hand and there is additional commentary by the poster, then that would still qualify as discussion.

Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## jfly

thanks number 6


----------



## rogersb

I like the flip side posts - the ones where people got real deals. I can browse my area all day and see ads where someone wants retail or more for their stuff, but deals are something to talk about! Last night I got a 46 bow w/ matching stand, hob, power heads, PC lighting, 80 lbs live rock, 30 lbs live sand, a black clown, skunk clown, and blue trigger for $120.


----------



## Snakes to Cichs

rogersb said:



> I like the flip side posts - the ones where people got real deals. I can browse my area all day and see ads where someone wants retail or more for their stuff, but deals are something to talk about! Last night I got a 46 bow w/ matching stand, hob, power heads, PC lighting, 80 lbs live rock, 30 lbs live sand, a black clown, skunk clown, and blue trigger for $120.


      

Sweet baby Jesus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyBarbara001

A couple of months ago, I got a real deal. 55 gallon, complete, with metal stand. 2 20 highs, complete with stand, 3 20 longs, one missing a lid, a couple of filters, along with some plants, some driftwood and some rocks for $200. The tanks were kind of nasty, and needed serious cleaning, but it was well worth it. The ad was just for the 55 gallon, but the people were moving, and needed to downsize a bunch of stuff.


----------



## jfly

good find :thumb:


----------



## remm

I got my 75 gallon with stand for $100. I just put a wanted ad on craigslist that I wanted a 75 gallon with a stand for $100 and a fellow hobbyist messaged me about 2 days later.

Thinking back I shouldve taken the predrilled 75...but didnt want to fuss with it at the time.


----------



## danielratti

i got a 100 gallllon for 20 dollars. i offered him more for it cause i felt bad comming over at 11 pm but he wouldn't take it. What a nice fella.


----------



## Nathan43

It does drive me nuts when people ask outragious prices for things but in my mind, no one will buy them so it's only hurting them, what drives me nuts on craigslist is when no matter how cheap what you are selling is, they always try to low ball you. For instance, I was selling (all 2-3") 3 Midas $3ea or all 3 for $5, 4 cons Free, 4 F1 Festae $5ea or all 4 for $15, and 3 green texas escondidos $5EA or all 3 for $12 and a guy offered $20 for all of them. I don't mind giving a little on price but that is insane. I am always willing to pay a decent amount for quality fish but it seems like 95% of people are not and its annoying.


----------



## 55gal

I hope this forum does not become like Craigslist. This should have been reported to the admin. and removed. If I want to view this **** I would go to other forums who post this kind of garbage

Please don't let this turn into that kind of forum.


----------



## xalow

*55gal*,

I started this thread to share my poor experience in finding things in the secondary aquarium fish and tanks market.

As this is a fish website, discussing that there are both good and bad deals to be had is relevant because no one wants to waste money especially now. Also it shows that like the primary market for fish prices will vary greatly across different locations so a good deal is really relative.

People who are in the fish hobby constitute a different market than the average buyer and hobbyist commercial interactions with more casual buyers highlight these differences.

A moderator has all ready stepped in to help the thread stay on topic and encourage people to provide insightful discussion rather than just links. If you want to report a post there is a button on the top right of each post which allows for a degree of community moderation that helps make this website so great. With that tool you can explain how exactly this thread makes the forum like craigslist, is garbage, and a trail of ampersands and other symbols. If successful it would more likely be locked than removed, but until then I will keep learning from other people's experiences.

-Thanks


----------



## 55gal

I believe that most people with a little insight to the hobby know what a good or bad deal is. We all know no one is going to buy anything if the price is way out of wack.

Also, if a mediator had to intervene this discussion, they could not have been very happy about the subject in general.

This is a great forum with a lot of knowledgeable people, just would like to keep it that way

Thanks 8)


----------



## danielratti

If your gunna get your nose all out of joint about this one maybe you should about the one that is What fish did you buy today... I found this thread very funny. Im glad someone actually started it.


----------



## DeadFishFloating

*55gal* your kidding right? This thread has provided me with many a laugh. It would be funny if some one actually linked one of thier tanks for sale to this thread. They would leave themselves open to any amount of ridicule for asking an unreasonable price.


----------



## planenut007

seconds on "you got to be kidding"
I have found this thread to be very ammusing, and 55 gal no body said you have to read it.
t has been a nice humor break from the everyday pace of...What is this, and look at what I made.
CF....RULES>>>best sight on whole internet.
O and I can't spell either lol


----------



## Joels fish

The local craigslist isn't as much fun lately but still has some good ones :lol: 
http://charleston.craigslist.org/for/1198214158.html


----------



## danielratti

I know a lot of people in Michigan who are selling tanks for a lot are trying to make as much as they can off of them now. I'm seeing it more and more and I try to talk the people down on price and most of them say they are trying to get what they can for it since they lost there jobs out here. I've applied for so many jobs out here just to be told I'm over qualified for the position and they think I might be bored. Its getting to where I might have to sell some tanks its a sad time indeed...


----------



## 55gal

I thought people came to this site to gain knowledge about their hobby, not to be amused, I could be wrong.

But I guess it don't take much to amuse some people, I know if I wanted to be amused I'm sure I can find better sites then the Cichlid Forum for that.

Keep-up the good humor, ..... boys. :thumb:


----------



## danielratti

Keeping cichlids amuses me and looking for fish tanks on the internet for cheap. Hobbies are ment to keep a persons amusement.


----------



## Number6

Although the discussion may continue, 55gal mentions a few key points I'd like everyone to keep in mind...

the main one I will re-iterate is that threads are not for entertainment purposes, but for sharing knowledge. As long as this thread shares something useful about the pros and cons of second hand aquarium equipment purchases, some may find value in the knowledge this thread shares and it's an acceptable topic.

Let's keep it that way... thanks.


----------



## Dakuan

Number6 said:


> threads are not for entertainment purposes,.


wot no fun?


----------



## tmcbride67

OK, here is one I just saw in my area. To start with, $800 for a used 90 and stand seems rather high. You could get that setup new for around that price. But more importantly, if you are going state in the add that the tank is only a year old and well kept, it probably isn't a good idea to include a picture of your completely nasty green tank in the add. :roll:

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/for/1212809977.html


----------



## danielratti

There is a foot and a half algae eater in there!


----------



## Toby_H

tmcbride67 said:


> OK, here is one I just saw in my area. To start with, $800 for a used 90 and stand seems rather high. You could get that setup new for around that price. But more importantly, if you are going state in the add that the tank is only a year old and well kept, it probably isn't a good idea to include a picture of your completely nasty green tank in the add. :roll:
> 
> http://cleveland.craigslist.org/for/1212809977.html


This is a quote from the above link :

"A 90 gallon aquarium with oak stand and light. Aprox. two feet wide by four feet long. Only a year old and well kept! Filter, gravel, fake plants, heater and cleaning supplies are also available. (over look the color of the water its housing a 1 1/2 foot algae eater!)"

LMAO! "approx 2' x 4'... well I guess 1.5' is approx 2', but that makes a big difference... 33% difference!

Also, to those of us 'in the know' we know that a big Pleco doesn't make the water green... and to anyone not 'in the know' wouldn't they assume an "algae eater' should be eating the algae not letting it take over the tank?

Lastly, how in the world can he call that tank "well kept"?!?!?


----------



## Snakes to Cichs

That might be the best one yet. lol


----------



## brycerb

I for one love craiglist. I am a craiglist junky. I bought a 180g complete setup+fish, and sold my old 125(no fish) for the same price, plus I delivered the 125 and he paid for gas+time. I also got my 225 w ith sump/complete setup off craigslist for $700. My 90 gallon+sump for $200. My oldest tank is only a couple years old, practically brand new. I just got about $200 worth of fish for $30 because some lady was going back to school. The list goes on and on, I search craigslist every day.


----------



## Dizzcat

*Ok, the price on this HAS to be a typo??? This person CANNOT be serious if it is not! *

28 gallon bow front fish tank - $7565 (colorado springs)

I have a 28 gallon bow front fish tank it comes with light, lid, filter, a solid oak cabnit stand, and some goldfish to it started up. If interested please email me with phone number and i will get back to asap.


----------



## Snakes to Cichs

I was gonna post that one up Dizzcat but decided it had to be a typo. :lol:


----------



## Dizzcat

*I think this has to be my favorite. I bet he has not sold it yet since he is so incredibly RUDE! :lol: 
*
"Tank
120 L "critter cottage" ..with screen on top of half the tank ...could be used as fish tank.
good condition ..
$25. cash only.

ps ...for any idiots who have no clue ..L=LITER NOT GALLON. if it was 120 gallons, would you SERIOUSLY think i would be selling it for $25?!! ...maybe you should go browse the "i'm a loser with no money who would rather lay on their *ss all day rather then work FREE section" of craigslist. thanks."

*Here is another person with no clue as to price! If this person would have looked he would have seen that 55 gallons and up are going for $100-$125! $150 for a 20 Gallon???? Who would be nuts enough to pay that much? The stand is not even made for a tank, but a book shelf! *

"Complete 20 gallon fish tank with out without the DVD, CD, VCR, book stand. Just add fish. Both for $150 OBO "


----------



## jfly

heres my lil craigslist.. price gouge!!

the past two weeks i have been in contact with a person who CONTACTED ME from a cragslist post where i was looking for a local breeder with fronts

after two weeks of "oh i lost your number " and "oh i deleted the email" i finally got some pics... the lady had 20 fronts.. all full grown.. 10-12 inches.

finally after a few more days of "hey are you gonna sell those fish" and postponing another local breeder and missing out on his fish.. i got " yea im gonna sell and my lfs said i should sell my fronts for 10.00 per inch and im going to sell all or none"

20 fronts at 10-12 inches and 10.00 an inch!!!! you do the math..


----------



## Snakes to Cichs

You don't have 2 Grand or so layin around???? PFFFT!!!!


----------



## padlock 08

ok, i got one
http://cgi.ebay.ie/80-litre-aquarium-al ... 4%3A50this tank is 100 euro new


----------



## ManicHispanic

A true gem..... :thumb:

Picasamus (Sucker fish) $75.00 (Tampa)
http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/pet/1245569030.html


----------



## danielratti

This guy is doing the hobby some good.

http://saginaw.craigslist.org/pet/1244847019.html


----------



## danielratti

http://saginaw.craigslist.org/for/1327562539.html

I actually talked to this guy and he took the advice from the store that sells used 90 gallons for $200. He said the tank alone was $1,000...


----------



## DJRansome

I think people price the new item and figure as long as they sell the used item for substantially less, it should sell.

They fail to take into account the "going" price for used items. They might get lucky and find someone who doesn't know the going price, or be selling at a time when there is no competitive item available.


----------



## danielratti

I dunno i saw some 200 for $400 whole set up. I almost want to drive 4 hours to get it.


----------



## bntbrl

I just picked up a brand new still in the plastic wrapping Oceanic 37 gallon acrylic with new light fixture. They said it was a 35 but I think most tanks are 37 that size. Same footprint as the 29 gallon. Close enough. $35 dollars.


----------



## rarefaction

Wow, I guess I got a craigslist victory... 75G, stand/canopy, sump w/media, coralife light, Eheim 2226, powercenter. $150. Only had to go to several crackheads houses before finding this deal. :lol:


----------



## danielratti

Not even a joke about crack heads we picked up 10 55 gallons for 20 bucks from crack houses. 10 for 20 isn't a bad deal.


----------



## rarefaction

I wasn't joking


----------



## peterl

The bad: Last year I was all set to go pick up a 120, a 55, and a couple of 20s for $200. I spoke with the guy three times during the week, we were all set for me to drive down to RI on Sat. morning to pick them up. I last spoke to him on Friday evening. I call just as I was heading out on Sat. morning only to have him tell me he just sold them.

The good: I arranged to buy one AC300 for $20. I stopped by his house and ended up with FIVE AC300s, one AC 200, and two AC 150s for $20!

Last year I also got a 40 gal. breeder with three filters, heater, NovaExtreme dual T5 strip, and about $75 worth of chemicals and odds and ends for $100.


----------



## danielratti

Im saying those crack heads are no joke a lot of them keep piranha till the run out of money then they start selling the fish then tanks.


----------



## bntbrl

And lets not forget about the meth heads.


----------



## tankhead

You get 100% of what you don't ask for! In other words, ask high and you just might get it. Then you can lower the price.


----------



## jfly

danielratti said:


> Not even a joke about crack heads we picked up 10 55 gallons for 20 bucks from crack houses. 10 for 20 isn't a bad deal.


hahaha!!!!!! sooo funny 10 for 20 is never bad lmao flippin HIGH_larious


----------



## danielratti

It was a great day trust me. Other then me having to drive my truck through a bad neighbor hood and having to have another person watch my back every time i moved it wasn't bad. I carried 2 at a time just so it went faster. Kids were looking at my truck and I wasn't gunna let that fly.


----------



## jfly

:lol: God bless America :lol:


----------



## danielratti

Thats what I say everyday. I had my first this year a 14 year old with a gun. Thank you America.


----------



## rarefaction

how thick does glass have to be to stop a bullet? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jfly

rarefaction said:


> how thick does glass have to be to stop a bullet? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

i dont have to be able to run the fastest, just faster than you :lol:


----------



## danielratti

I'm thinking a lot thicker then 3 pieces of dry wall. oops


----------



## eddy

Joels fish said:


> No used tank is worth $3000. Especially if it comes with a bunch of stuff I'll never use. If they really want a big part of their investment back , they should sell the expensive components separate
> 
> to others who would need/want them .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one reason to join a local fish club and prowl the classifieds.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
Click to expand...

 Just because it is not worth it to you does not mean it is not worth it. 
Used can be pretty relative when it comes to livestock.

Is live rock,corals,or any fish worth less because it is "used" "Used" in most cases means bigger and healthier than it was from the store and far less likely to be diseased.

equipment should certainly be way cheaper used but livestock? (which is what you are paying for with saltwater)

I just sold a 24 gallon nano on CR for 250$ the other day and the guy was thrilled to death to get it for that beings the live rock in it would have cost him more than that at a lfs.

$800 is pretty cheap for a good 75 gallon reef. The rock to set it up properly would cost you that much by its self and like I said I don't see why live rock should depreciate.

Most of the SW stuff I see on CR is cheaper than just the livestock alone would be from a store.


----------



## tankhead

Yes, my point is that you only get paid for what you ask for. You can always negotiate down, but you will never negotiate for more than the asking price.


----------



## moi_eater

Everything is more expensive in Hawaii....even scratched up used tanks... :roll:

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/kau/pet/1330056674.html

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/kau/hsh/1311597148.html

I actually got most of my tanks used from someone I bought fish from. Got a good deal. :thumb:

But most craigslist posters here also want wayyyy too much.


----------



## danielratti

But is $1,000 a good deal for a 4ft 130 that is empty?? The guy even said $800 is too low because the amount of money he will be losing on it. The lowest he is willing to go is $975, I priced everything out that he is selling with it including the tank and it came to about $875 new. The only thing I didn't factor in is the background...

Oh yeah, he bought the tank used...


----------



## moi_eater

Ouch, $1000 for a 4ft 130 is a ripoff if you ask me. 

A friend and I paid $900 ($450 each) for *two* 6ft 125g tanks in very nice condition, a cabinet stand that my friend got, the open 2x4 double stand that held both 125s that I got, and all the equipment, sand, some of the rocks, and the fish that were in them.

So looks like we got double of what you're looking at for less than the price he's asking. And this in Hawaii... :roll:


----------



## danielratti

Yeah well since this is a not so nice part of Michigan he wants what he put into it I guess... I'm not sure the guy and myself talked about it for a couple days and he said he paid $1200 for all of it and it was used. So he would be the second owner. Someone sold it to the store then he bought it after the store marked it up to what they could sell it for. That stores does it all the time Ill offer to bring them fish but they will say me selling them F1 fish for $6 a unsexed fish at 2-3" is too much but other stores will do better.


----------



## tankhead

It all depends how bad you want it and how good you see the deal. IF you don't see it as a good deal for yourself, then walk away and don't worry about his circumstances. As an objective person looking in, my instinct is that he is trying to get you to cave. Compare what you would pay if it were brand new so you have some sort of reference. The price does sound high to me, but you need to consider the condition of the tank. Does it come with a stand, lights, or is it pre-drilled? Before purchasing used stuff, it is good to have an idea what they cost brand new and be able to compare apples to apples. Bottom line - don't buy it until you see it as a good deal. Used tanks are always surfacing.


----------



## Joels fish

eddy said:


> Joels fish said:
> 
> 
> 
> No used tank is worth $3000. Especially if it comes with a bunch of stuff I'll never use. If they really want a big part of their investment back , they should sell the expensive components separate
> 
> to others who would need/want them .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one reason to join a local fish club and prowl the classifieds.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because it is not worth it to you does not mean it is not worth it.
> Used can be pretty relative when it comes to livestock.
> 
> Is live rock,corals,or any fish worth less because it is "used" "Used" in most cases means bigger and healthier than it was from the store and far less likely to be diseased.
> 
> equipment should certainly be way cheaper used but livestock? (which is what you are paying for with saltwater)
> 
> I just sold a 24 gallon nano on CR for 250$ the other day and the guy was thrilled to death to get it for that beings the live rock in it would have cost him more than that at a lfs.
> 
> $800 is pretty cheap for a good 75 gallon reef. The rock to set it up properly would cost you that much by its self and like I said I don't see why live rock should depreciate.
> 
> Most of the SW stuff I see on CR is cheaper than just the livestock alone would be from a store.
Click to expand...

 When I'm looking for a tank that's what I'm looking for, a tank. I don't want the livestock, I want the tank, filters, lights, stand , ect not the fish or inverts. For me $1000 for a tank full of stuff I don't want isn't worth my money. The seller would do better selling the stock seperately then selling the tank IMO anyway.


----------



## stevezx2002

no livestock in this one

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/for/1356760884.html


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

rarefaction said:


> how thick does glass have to be to stop a bullet? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 a lot thicker than glass can currently be manufactured

bullet resistant glass is 70-120mm thick.

but all of these are only resistant to a certain degree.

but thats well off topic and I'll not go into it futher


----------



## danielratti

Yeah that's why I didn't answer it either. It would of went way off topic.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

danielratti said:


> Yeah that's why I didn't answer it either. It would of went way off topic.


dont tell anyone, but this is me abusing mod status....


----------



## danielratti

HAHAHA yeah thats between us.


----------



## danielratti

*** been talking to this guy about a "100" gallon tank that he wanted 300 for originally now *** talked him down to $1 a gallon. I asked for the length of the tank and he said 60 so I figured it was a 100 then 2 min go by and he said its 13,21,48 and its hard to get 100 gallon in that shape.... Its only a 55 and he said he really needs me to pay him for my tank and he isn't a storage unit. I'm waiting for him to email me back about his "300" gallon tank..


----------



## eddy

Joels fish said:


> eddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joels fish said:
> 
> 
> 
> No used tank is worth $3000. Especially if it comes with a bunch of stuff I'll never use. If they really want a big part of their investment back , they should sell the expensive components separate
> 
> to others who would need/want them .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one reason to join a local fish club and prowl the classifieds.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because it is not worth it to you does not mean it is not worth it.
> Used can be pretty relative when it comes to livestock.
> 
> Is live rock,corals,or any fish worth less because it is "used" "Used" in most cases means bigger and healthier than it was from the store and far less likely to be diseased.
> 
> equipment should certainly be way cheaper used but livestock? (which is what you are paying for with saltwater)
> 
> I just sold a 24 gallon nano on CR for 250$ the other day and the guy was thrilled to death to get it for that beings the live rock in it would have cost him more than that at a lfs.
> 
> $800 is pretty cheap for a good 75 gallon reef. The rock to set it up properly would cost you that much by its self and like I said I don't see why live rock should depreciate.
> 
> Most of the SW stuff I see on CR is cheaper than just the livestock alone would be from a store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I'm looking for a tank that's what I'm looking for, a tank. I don't want the livestock, I want the tank, filters, lights, stand , ect not the fish or inverts. For me $1000 for a tank full of stuff I don't want isn't worth my money. The seller would do better selling the stock seperately then selling the tank IMO anyway.
Click to expand...

 I agree that some of the stuff is overpriced but it kind of sounds like your just labeling things a ripoff because they are not what you are looking for.

Go price a 75 gallon reef tank with a good saltwater filtration system,skimmer,good lights,75+lbs of live rock,stand,heater,live sand and see if it is any where close to $800.

I'm not sure I understand your point? Obviously if your just looking for a tank a complete reef system is not for you but how does that make it overpriced?


----------



## pancakeloach

Well if one isn't looking for certain things, then it makes no sense to pay anything for them!

I've learned not to surf craigslist all the time because of the temptation to buy things I don't really need just because it's a good deal! But I've noticed there are a LOT more fish tanks on craigslist now than there were a year ago in my area at least - maybe it's seasonal since people are going off to college and such.

I have a couple craigslist victories, nothing insanely good though - I got my first 55 gallon for $45 - the tank was practically new, and came with a 48" florescent hood. The asking price was $70 but when I got there I asked if they'd take $45 and they did! Just recently I got an older 55 gallon tank with stand, TopFin 60 filter, heater, large resin "wood" decoration, ugly plastic lids (lol), and a 48" florescent light for $80. Oh, and there was some gravel, but I think I'm going to put most of that on craigslist since I don't need as much of it as the tank came with!


----------

